# Pest control and cockatiels?



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, I hope someone can give me some information about this. The pest control/ exterminator service will be coming over to do the entire house and I am highly disturbed by this. I never had this experience before but I am especially worried because I don't want my lovely cockatiels to get affected by the slightest bit. I heard them say they will have to be out of the house for 3 hours but is that really enough? I am planning on putting their cage in our backyard so they will actually be outside for the very first time but I am just scared that this "3 hours" won't be enough. Besides I have no other place that I can put them. I have no knowledge of what chemicals/products they will use so I wanted to know if anyone had to go through this or have any suggestions.:lutino::cinnamon pearl::cinnamon:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

personally, i'd ask a friend or family member to take them for a day or two. 3 hours to me seems too short.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What kind of pests are you getting exterminated? Definitely get them out of the house for a couple of days if you can.


----------



## EntwinedSpoon (Jun 12, 2013)

I have had personal experience with this. I was sprayed for bed bugs when I was living with my ex. She has a cockatoo. We looked it up and you should not have the birds in your house for at least 2 weeks after. If the exterminator is spraying, it is not safe for birds. They usually ask that you not clean your surfaces for 2 weeks because the creatures won't die if you clean off the spray. We had our cockatoo at my moms house for a month and a half just in case because we read horror stories about people bringing their birds back in after 2 weeks and their birds died..


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I am just terrified right now because we literally have no one. I have no idea what to do. The pest control is coming for bedbugs and mice by the way.


----------



## EntwinedSpoon (Jun 12, 2013)

The second time we got sprayed my mom refused to take her. We found a bird shop in town that basically bird sat her for $10 a day


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Most will do boardings as well, you could ask them to watch the birds during that time.


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, I will ask a local pet store. So for a day or two is ok then?


----------



## EntwinedSpoon (Jun 12, 2013)

If they're spraying for bed bugs, 2 weeks is best.


----------

